# Who races on their infinito? pics please!!



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

Heading down to the tour of bintan ( 3 stage, 2 day stage race) in about a month and getting the infinito all dressed up and race-ready ( and race-pretty!- after alll if you aren't fast you better look fast! ) is really fun and nice to look at. The infinito is one really mean and yet graceful looking race machine. 

Currently looking for inspiration to making her look even better. my inspiration is of course hunter's infinto at the 09 giro, which is dead sexy. was wondering if anyone else races on their infintos? or has a race/fast ride setup? (since our bikes look so much better with deep carbon rims, don't they.) Would like to see them ! please post for everyone to admire.

I'll post mine when I get her back from the bike shop in a couple of weeks. meanwhile riding an older beat up cannondale is no fun.

The real tragedy is that my team's jersey is yellow, black and white. goes fine with all the black/red/bikes of my team mates ( scott and time frames mostly, a couple of mercxx and look, since thats what the sponsor gives us. I am the only one riding a bianchi.). but yellow + celeste is just... yuck.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here we are, in yellow, black and white kit, and sporting shallow rims, racing at my club's RR championship this spring:










Definitely not _yuck_, methinks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I raced a 928 C2C for several years. You can't control your club's kit colors, but those can often change from year to year. I now race on a mostly white T-Cube these days.

Here's a pic from a few years back.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Here we are, in yellow, black and white kit, and sporting shallow rims, racing at my club's RR championship this spring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats entirely dependent on the kit. my team kit has MUCH more white and much less black, and isn't that nice orangey shade of yellow. it's more canary yellow. Not taht it-s not a nice kit- it's actually very nice and matches lots of bikes, just not celeste. Heres a link:
NM Khcycle

yes, I am the guy in the 3rd , 13th and 14th photo. ( like I said, I ride the only bianchi on my team.) not the most matching of colors i think you'll agree.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

But that was the whole idea of Celeste, that it should not match, but scream out.
What I did was to find a helmet that matches the bike, and I'm also very careful not to add too much of a fifth colour to the equipage. I wouldn't put on high profile wheels with a lot of red on them, for example.


----------



## kullgren (Sep 11, 2011)

I have raced the Infinito this season. I ride (and work) for the Bianchi Café & Cycles team in Sweden. We all rode the Infinito and let's put it this way: it's rigid enough for our 85 kg sprinter and light enough for mountain top finishes. Super nice bike! Also, the kevlar in the rear chain stay is unbelievably good on cobbled roads!

However, I can't deny I'm looking forward to my 2012 Oltre... =)


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

wow that is a nice infinito! how did you get that color?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That color was available in MY2011.

I like those stealthy 404s, kullgreen.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I much prefer the '11to the 2012 Infinito paintjob - same for the Sempres.

I was a bit alarmed to see so many of those Singaporean riders without gloves... I know it's sweaty out there but one spill on tarmac and you'll be picking plenty of grit out of your palms.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is iff topic, but I cannot see any change to the paint job _pattern_ on the Sempre for 2012. I can see that there are new color combos, but the imporrtant one, the Celeste, looks just the same to me. What am I missing?

Agreeing on the gloves thing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> I much prefer the '11to the 2012 Infinito paintjob - same for the Sempres.
> 
> I was a bit alarmed to see so many of those Singaporean riders without gloves... I know it's sweaty out there but one spill on tarmac and you'll be picking plenty of grit out of your palms.


On solo rides and TTs, I stopped wearing gloves. Group rides and mass starts, I'll wear them.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

kbwh said:


> This is iff topic, but I cannot see any change to the paint job _pattern_ on the Sempre for 2012. I can see that there are new color combos, but the imporrtant one, the Celeste, looks just the same to me. What am I missing?
> 
> Agreeing on the gloves thing.


Sorry, you're right - the '12 Sempre in celeste is, er, exactly the same. They just changed the wheels and tyres (still crap, sadly, but at least the tyres aren't white!).

Spade2you, what's the advantage of not wearing gloves? Obviously group rides and racing bring more risks, but it's still quite possible to have a spill without assistance... And I ride in very high temperatures without hot hands being an issue. In fact, I'd rather have sweaty, easily washed gloves than sweaty tape.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I find it a lot more comfortable, especially on hot and long rides. I don't seem to notice having sweaty hands while riding without gloves. As long as you're not gripping too hard, your hands might not be as sweaty as you might think.

Perhaps I've been riding a while, but I really don't worry about crashing on my home turf. (knocking on wood) Once I figured out the whole clipping in and out thing, I haven't had many incidents by myself. Sure, things can happen in a group ride or race. On my turf, I know every turn and where the gravel tends to be.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

spade2you said:


> On my turf, I know every turn and where the gravel tends to be.


Fair enough. On my roads and trails, drifting sand and other mobile hazards means every ride is different! E.g. shredded lorry tyres, construction debris, jack rabbits, camels etc.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

qatarbhoy said:


> Fair enough. On my roads and trails, drifting sand and other mobile hazards means every ride is different! E.g. shredded lorry tyres, construction debris, jack rabbits, camels etc.


Yeah, I don't have to worry too much about anything like that. Been riding my routes so long that I've gotten to know most bumps, holes, and where the gravel tends to be. Fortunately, my routes aren't very traveled and haven't really changed in years.


----------

